# Yellowstone



## Geaux4it (Jan 2, 2016)

This was shot in Sept 15.

CANON EOS 1DX
Lens EF28-135mm f/3.5-5.6
5184*3456
Exposure 1/100
F:16
FL 117mm
White Balance- Manual
Flash: Open
Metering Mode- 3
ISO 400


----------



## Kosh (Jan 2, 2016)

Yellowstone Caldera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Nov 17, 2016)

Man boils to death in Yellowstone acidic pool...

*Yellowstone Park accident victim dissolved in boiling acidic pool*
_Thu, 17 Nov 2016 - A man who died in a hot spring accident in Yellowstone National Park dissolved, US officials say._


> The remains of a man who died in a hot spring accident in Yellowstone National Park were dissolved before they could be recovered, it has emerged.  Colin Scott, 23, died in June in an illegal attempt to soak, or "hot pot", in the US park's thermal pools.  The accident was recorded by the victim's sister on her mobile phone, the incident report says.  The grisly details came to light following a freedom-of-information request by local television news.  Established in 1872, Yellowstone National Park is located mostly in the state of Wyoming but extends into parts of Montana and Idaho too.
> 
> 'Very unforgiving'
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2016)

When is Yellowstone going to erupt?

When  is the catastrophic eruption  exploding from the bowels of Yellowstone National Park going to occur?

Nice photos there BTW


----------



## ding (Nov 18, 2016)

skye said:


> When is Yellowstone going to erupt?
> 
> When  is the catastrophic eruption  exploding from the bowels of Yellowstone National Park going to occur?
> 
> Nice photos there BTW


Soon.  Be patient.


----------



## westwall (Nov 18, 2016)

skye said:


> When is Yellowstone going to erupt?
> 
> When  is the catastrophic eruption  exploding from the bowels of Yellowstone National Park going to occur?
> 
> Nice photos there BTW









Most likely thousands of years.  Gorgeous pictures BTW!  Stunning.  Here are a few I took up in Alaska back in June when I ferried an airplane up to Anchorage...


----------



## westwall (Nov 18, 2016)

A couple more


----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2016)

ding said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > When is Yellowstone going to erupt?
> ...





   hope not so soon!


----------

